# just needed to vent



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Just one of those days I guess. Go home last night to receive a new medical bill due for my kids. I provide the insurance for my kids. When I talk to their mom about help with the deductible she always gives me the line of she pays for a lot of their extra curricular stuff that my child support doesnt cover. I know its just money and I will survive somehow.

I drop the kids off this morning to see she is selling our old furniture set because she is getting new furniture from her parents.

Things like that just still sting a bit. I know my life is better without her because she didnt love me and im with someone that does love me. Just wish it wasnt such a struggle sometimes.

Venting helps me move past and not get stuck I guess. Plus I hate working weekends and just wish I was home lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you know she's selling the old stuff? Maybe you can find a way to know less about what's up in her life.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

The kids told me


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah, kids... great gossips.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Just one of those days I guess. Go home last night to receive a new medical bill due for my kids. I provide the insurance for my kids. When I talk to their mom about help with the deductible she always gives me the line of she pays for a lot of their extra curricular stuff that my child support doesnt cover. I know its just money and I will survive somehow.
> 
> I drop the kids off this morning to see she is selling our old furniture set because she is getting new furniture from her parents.
> 
> ...


Extracurricular stuff? Is this 'stuff' she pays for agreed upon by both of you or is it something she wants them in and decides to start paying?


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm only here to commiserate... Being forced to walk out because of the toxic nature of the relationship makes all of the struggles sting a bit more than they would otherwise. 

Being one without local family, I don't have any help, and sometimes that sh** gets old.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Proud, are your medical bills not split 50-50? Extracurricular is just that. 

I know very well how much it sucks when the ex has all sorts of money and you are struggling to make ends meat. Finances after divorce are tough.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Fo' Sho!!!!! Proud... Im hearing ya on this..
Seeing the sink sitting out on the curb for trash day, thinking to myself, oh,,, doing some renovating eh? As I call to check how much available credit is on my Visa, cause I need some groceries and school is starting back up end of August... I don't pay a lot to her in child support, but what I do pay would go a long way in my life. I guess it is just money, but it would be nice to be at a point where "renovation" was even a consideration.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I provide the insurance and have to pay the first $250 out of pocket and then we split anything that isn't covered. I have to submit paperwork showing the bill was paid and he has 30 days to reimburse me. Is nothing like that outlined in your custody paperwork?


----------

